# Treatment of cornual ectopic pregnancy



## kellyg (May 9, 2014)

I need some assistance and opinion for the most appropriate CPT code for this surgery....

Procedure: Attempted laparoscopy with conversion to laparotomy and oversew of uterus and evacuation of blood from abdomen

Postop Diagnosis: Ruptured cornual ectopic pregnancy

With brief exploration , it was discovered that the ruptured ectopic was cornual and due to difficulty assessing as well as treating from laparoscopy immediately conversion to laparotomy was made. After moving the bowel and removal of clot, the uterus was identified and the cornula rupture found at this point, minimal bleeding was occurring.  Small amount of tissue was removed; however, appeared to be decidua.  No pathologic specimen was identified.  Hydrodissection was used to clear area of ectopic and again following this, good hemostatis was noted but the area was oversewn with 3-0 vicryl.  The abdomen was then explored and clot removed.  

ideas???


----------



## pzoito (May 16, 2014)

I would suggest you look at CPT code 59136.  This seems to be the best fit. And, remember you may only code for the Laparotomy, not the Laparoscopy.  Hope this helps.


----------

